# Get it up for BULLOCH COUNTY



## struttinsouthern (Oct 4, 2011)

hunting the doe stands rite now and thinning out a few problem hogs on one tract. next cold front should be good to dip into those big buck honey hole stands ive been saving for prime conditions


----------

